# cannot uninstall damaged Norton antivirus



## happygolucky212 (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok here is the problem...at my university I was able to download norton antivirus and it worked fine. However a problem has occured... something managed to corrupt a few files of norton and it requires the original cd or path (on the network) to do this. Well I never had the original cd and am no longer on the network and all i want to do is remove the damn program but it will not let me!! Because whenever i tell it to uninstall from the add remove program screen i get a warning pop up that says "fatal error during installation", it reverses what work it has done and the program is still there. The major annoyance with this program is that whenever I right click on a file or icon, I get a loading task of symantec antivirus saying "please wait while windows configures symantec antivirus" and it begins looking for the source directory, which as i said no longer exists...so i hit cancel and i get an error mesage reading "error 1706: no valid source could be found for product symatec antivirus. the windows installer cannot continue. i hit ok and then i finally get the right click options for theat file.
So can anyone help me get rid of the program from my computer?

*i know it is said that you cant really help norton products but any advice would be appreciated..as in can i delete the directory files and registry entries? Best way to do this would help too! Thanks again


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

Download and run the *SymNRT tool*. This tool should remove any version of Norton later than 2003.


----------



## happygolucky212 (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, that would have been great if it worked...yet alas, it did not. Whenever I right click on a desktop icon it still does the same thing..., it tries to install norton antivirus. Any other ideas as to how to configure my right click to take off the "scan for viruses" option or so on??.....

Thanks


----------



## skippyg_1991 (Feb 24, 2006)

f theres no ther way use system restore to the point befor you installed NAV. its the only way if it wont.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

on the same page you found symnrt there are some additional files which are sopposed to move the registry entries created by norton. Did you try those ? if they didnt work I would recommend you to do an intensive clean up then manually delete every single fiel about symentec. After that please go to windows update website and reinstall your windows installer as you may damage the version you have by removing " precious NAV " - very common these days... -


----------

